# swamp cooler blowing warm air



## shelbydz

Hi all, 

I purchased a used swamp cooler. After replacing most of the parts (pump, pads, fan and motor) the stupid thing is still blowing warm air into my house. It barely keeps the inside of my home 2 degrees cooler than outside. 

I know that water is getting pumped from the basin up to the 'spider', but it seems like the pads just aren't getting soaked enough. 

When I got it, I realized the pad holders were in upside down and NO water was getting onto the pads. I flipped them all over, but it really didn't do all that much. 

Please help, it's too hot here. 

thx. . .Shawn


----------



## Wuzzat?

Evaporative Cooler Troubleshooting, A Homeowner's Guide
from
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=safari&rls=en&q=%22evaporative+cooler+troubleshooting%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=[/ame]


----------



## shelbydz

So, 

I don't mean to be a jerk, but I already spent hours on the webs googling and had already read these articles. Your reply didn't help. I don't necessarily appreciate being treating as a 'noob', but maybe my post wasn't clear. I'll give it another shot:

I have a swamp cooler: 
it blows hot air
the pump pumps tons of water (no restrictions in the flow)
the spider spiders tons of water (no restrictions in the flow)
the pads DON'T get wet. 

The articles that you so willingly provided all basically said 'Check that the pads are wet', but NON of them said what to do if they're not. 

There's no calcium deposits on the grates or the pads. 
The pads are only a few weeks old. 
The pads are the dura cool brand. 

I would appreciate a more thorough response rather than the elitist, cut-paste, 'let me google that for you' one. 

I've done the googleing, aparently, my problem is rather unique. 

If I missed the previous google post, I apologize, but yes, I did spend several hours looking for this. 

Thanks,


----------



## Wuzzat?

Jesus.  



Your cooler is the least of your worries.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anger_management
I'm sure your conduct feels perfectly normal to you 
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=define:+%22ego+syntonic%22&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8[/ame]

but looking in DSM-IV-TR might do you good anyway.

And see how high you land on this scale
http://www.bsu.edu/csh/ssrc/media/pdf/gafpage.pdf
but don't tell me your score.  Tell it to someone who is still interested in helping you.


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wuzzat, dang man, do we need to send you to internet sensitivity training? I can't believe you didn't know the OP has spent hours on line, researching already?

Shelbydz, you'll get a lot more help around here with a little attitude adjustment than just bashing someone who took time out of their day to respond to your problem.

Hope it all works out for ya.


----------



## inspectorD

Somebody call the sheriff?? Alright folks, let me handle this...

My opinion? The pads are junk that you just bought, read this article as it is the best one I could find that you may understand....without it bein my obtuse "googled" opinion. Sorry, sometimes I am a jerk, but I apologize.

Best Swamp Cooler/Evaporative Cooler PADS

Ya get what ya pay for round here...........


----------



## SJNServices

Make sure the the holes on "grates" where the water drains down to the pads are clear. Also, If you live in an area with high humidity a swamp cooler just wont work well no matter what.


----------



## tomstruble

should have brought a new swamp cooler...whatever that is


----------



## Wuzzat?

tomstruble said:


> should have brought a new swamp cooler...whatever that is


Evaporative cooler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SJNServices

BTW. Where is the cooler located? In order to work right an evaporative cooler needs to pull in air from outside through the cooler pads and have at least a window or a door in the house open to allow the air out. Basically, if you just park it in the middle of the living room you're just going to turn your living room into a steam bath. Trust me, I live in the High Desert, every damn place has one. I work on about a dozen a year without trying. Beer helps. :beer:


----------



## Tzaliah

Check the condensor coil. Alot of times when the coil goes bad, the unit will still run, but it will only blow hot air because it's not cooling anything off..


----------



## Renilouise

I have the same problem. We put in the same pads that we did last year and it worked great. But now, What the heck?
I already know now what is wrong. If the humidity is high outside, the swamp cooler cannot cool well. Also the sun has to beat on the sides to help the water in the pads evaporate. It is never humid here which is why they always worked before. But now, weirdly, its a sauna outdoors. Hot and humid so the swamp cooler is not blowing cold air. This off the wall humid heat is the only difference that could be affecting my swamp cooler.


----------



## Renilouise

Tzaliah said:


> Check the condensor coil. Alot of times when the coil goes bad, the unit will still run, but it will only blow hot air because it's not cooling anything off..


A swamp cooler does not have condenser coils.


----------

